# Glass tree frog?



## Coquies84 (8 mo ago)

I was sold these as reed frogs. The vendor told me they were sent to him as glass tree frogs but he didn’t think they were. Would anyone be able to help with identification? I want to make sure I have the proper temperature and humidity.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I wouldn't buy from someone who can't sell you the correct frogs.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

They are definitely Reed Frogs (African).

s


----------



## Coquies84 (8 mo ago)

Scott said:


> They are definitely Reed Frogs (African).
> 
> s


Even with the clear under belly


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes. Trust me. African Reed Frogs. I had many different types for years.

Search on that term (African Glass Frogs). I recall Hyperolius Pusillus was one type of Reed Frog with a clear underbelly. There are many more.


----------



## Coquies84 (8 mo ago)

Scott said:


> Yes. Trust me. African Reed Frogs. I had many different types for years.
> 
> Search on that term (African Glass Frogs). I recall Hyperolius Pusillus was one type of Reed Frog with a clear underbelly. There are many more.


Thank you so much you are definitely correct!


----------

